# How can I tell what kind of dvd drive i have?



## v2002care (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there,

I am trying to find out what brand of dvd-rw drive I have? Do you how I can find this out?

Help is greatly appreciated!

I am using XP pro on a dell dimension 4700


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

VSO Inspector or Nero Infotool.


----------



## v2002care (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did those do the job? There are more if not, but VSO is a good program and should do the job. I'm not sure if there is a free version of DVDInfo Pro, but that is another good one.


----------

